# Milan, contatto con Conte, le ultimissime



## Willy Wonka (24 Luglio 2018)

Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

*Bargiggia conferma: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.
**
Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss (radio ufficiale del Napoli):"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*


----------



## Milo (24 Luglio 2018)

tra 20 giorni inizia il campionato, non abbiamo ancora fatto mercato e ora rischiamo di cambiare anche allenatore.

non hanno imparato nulla dal cambio modulo improvviso di montella dopo l'arrivo di bonucci a 15 giorni dall'inizio del campionato?


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Che sia maledetto il Chelsea. Ci mancava pure il contenzioso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Gattuso VA RISPETTATO! Se devono cambiare che lo facciano subito. Non è giusto ne per lui ne per noi ne per i giocatori. Serve chiarezza, ma serve in fretta. Ma prima di tutto Gattuso merita rispetto.
(anche perchè temo il contenzioso andrà per le lunghe)


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Mossa da dilettanti.
Si vede proprio che Elliott non ha nessuna esperienza nel mondo del calcio


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Scommetto che se arriva Conte, resta Bonucci.


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Tra questa e quella di Caldara non so quale sia più clickbait.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Probabilmente senza contenzioso era già sulla panchina da sabato, come da spiffero di SportMediaset.

Comunque Gattuso non arriva a settembre.


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Il miglior allenatore del mondo.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Sportmediaset è convinta e insiste,e ora si aggiunge Pedulla


----------



## Davidoff (24 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe l'acquisto più clamoroso che possiamo fare e l'unico che ci renderebbe competitivi anche con questa rosa incompleta, con Gattuso non abbiamo speranza di arrivare quarti purtroppo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2018)

*Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non voglio entrare nel merito del Gattuso allenatore.
Ho rispetto per la persona e sinceramente mi sembra questo un comportamento corretto e rispettoso. Mi sembrerebbe il minimo parlare con l’allenatore e se deve essere divorzio che sia...ma queste notizie e voci non fanno bene a nessuno....
Malissimo


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto il Chelsea. Ci mancava pure il contenzioso.



piu che altro lui potrebbe anche rinunciare ad un anno e venire da noi con 5/6 milioni + altro dalla puma. giammai...


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Due mesi...???…
Io fossi in gattuso e con il sangue al cervello mollo tutto dall’oggi al domani.....
Ma che modi sono????


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



è follia...2 mesi poi! Fossi in Gattuso me ne andrei immediatamente.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto il Chelsea. Ci mancava pure il contenzioso.



Va sempre tutto storto.

Come quando quel fail di Mourinho ha perso col Chelsea quando la situazione dei blues era drammatica.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



sarà. io però ho l'impressione che qualcuno rimasto a casa da poco stia provando a fare un po' di caos, imbeccando i giornalisti con voci discordanti...


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Dai!!! Due mesi no


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Da super estimatore di Conte: due mesi un par di palle. Se vuole venire, lo faccia subito. Altrimenti tanti saluti.


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Due mesi non ha senso.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è follia...2 mesi poi! Fossi in Gattuso me ne andrei immediatamente.



Anche la squadra cosa Diavolo dovrebbe pensare??????


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Alla fine lo sciagurato rinnovo triennale fatto a marzo ci costerà tantissimo. 

Ed anche questa cosa qui dentro era stata messa in evidenza fin da subito. E come spesso accade ci abbiamo preso.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da super estimatore di Conte: due mesi un par di palle. Se vuole venire, lo faccia subito. Altrimenti tanti saluti.



Secondo me viene subito. Anzi,per me alla fine il Chelsea gli da la buonuscita


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da super estimatore di Conte: due mesi un par di palle. Se vuole venire, lo faccia subito. Altrimenti tanti saluti.



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa.

Il mio pensiero su Conte al Milan credo sia ormai abbastanza chiaro ma se fosse vera sta cosa che vorrebbe aspettare che se ne vada pure a quel paese.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alla fine lo sciagurato rinnovo triennale fatto a marzo ci costerà tantissimo.
> 
> Ed anche questa cosa qui dentro era stata messa in evidenza fin da subito. E come spesso accade ci abbiamo preso.



Come sempre, del resto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Anche la squadra cosa Diavolo dovrebbe pensare??????



Si rasenta il ridicolo..i tempi sbagliatissimi. Comunque per me è vero che sa: sembra sempre incazz..., anche più del solito..


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso guadagna 3 ML e nessuno gli darebbe una panchina decente quindi farà il "traghettatore" senza fare storie, anche con i rumors su Conte.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si rasenta il ridicolo..i tempi sbagliatissimi. Comunque per me è vero che sa: sembra sempre incazz..., anche più del solito..



Si,ha sempre il musone


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il miglior allenatore del mondo.



Che viene cacciato al secondo anno...
Meno male che é il migliore.
Preferisco brocchi a questo qui.


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Bene, questa stagione è già rovinata.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alla fine lo sciagurato rinnovo triennale fatto a marzo ci costerà tantissimo.
> 
> Ed anche questa cosa qui dentro era stata messa in evidenza fin da subito. E come spesso accade ci abbiamo preso.



gattuso rescindererebbe a gratis e comunque conte non verrà.


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Che viene cacciato al secondo anno...
> Meno male che é il migliore.
> Preferisco brocchi a questo qui.



Siamo seri, suvvia


----------



## Gabry (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Gattuso guadagna 3 ML e nessuno gli darebbe una panchina decente quindi farà il "traghettatore" senza fare storie, anche con i rumors su Conte.



Esatto. Ha sempre detto di guardare al bene del Milan ed è fuor di dubbio che il bene del Milan adesso sarebbe Antonio Conte. Quindi se ama davvero il Milan come ha accettato di fare da traghettatore accetterà di mettersi al servizio della società come e quanto gli sarà chiesto. Ha un contratto lungo e non dovrebbe temere per i soldi. Magari può chiedere di nuovo il posto in primavera, o Milan B.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Vergognoso.
Questo vuole trattare la buonuscita e poi 6 milioni da noi.

Ma lui è bravo, Gattuso cattivo.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Gattuso guadagna 3 ML e nessuno gli darebbe una panchina decente quindi farà il "traghettatore" senza fare storie, anche con i rumors su Conte.



guadagna 2 milioni e rescinderebbe a gratis o con qualche spicciolo.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



2 mesi un azzo, se vuoi venire vieni adesso.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si rasenta il ridicolo..i tempi sbagliatissimi. Comunque per me è vero che sa: sembra sempre incazz..., anche più del solito..



Ho visto un’intervista poco fa.... più che incazzato direi spento e deluso....un po’ per il “capitano” è un po’ perché se fosse vero non credo proprio Rino si possa meritare un comportamento del genere....
Boh...vedremo...speriamo Conte sia la panacea di tutti i mali del Milan....


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> guadagna 2 milioni e rescinderebbe a gratis o con qualche spicciolo.



Comunque io voglio bene a Rino. Ha fatto anche un buon girone di ritorno e a lui imputo solo la sconfitta di Benevento e il pareggio con il Sassuolo dove fu chiaramente colpa sua. ( Le partite con Arsenal-ritorno e Juventus-CI sono state perse da Mister 6 Ml di ingaggio all'anno ) 

Ma Conte è Conte. Vogliamo essere un top club ? Serve una dirigenza Top , un allenatore Top e una squadra che punta a diventarlo.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> guadagna 2 milioni e rescinderebbe a gratis o con qualche spicciolo.




Speriamo sia così, tuttavia permettimi di essere scettico, se davvero voleva il bene del Milan secondo me non doveva rinnovare a marzo ma aspettare. Ovviamente Rino ha colpe, ma meno di quelle dell'ormai ex DS che ha usato Gattuso per pararsi le chiappe, e non capisco come abbia fatto Rino a non accorgersi che era stato confermato soprattutto per fare da parafulmine.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Comunque io voglio bene a Rino. Ha fatto anche un buon girone di ritorno e a lui imputo solo la sconfitta di Benevento e il pareggio con il Sassuolo dove fu chiaramente colpa sua. ( Le partite con Arsenal-ritorno e Juventus-CI sono state perse da Mister 6 Ml di ingaggio all'anno )
> 
> Ma Conte è Conte. Vogliamo essere un top club ? Serve una dirigenza Top , un allenatore Top e una squadra che punta a diventarlo.



Esatto


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...


solo per capire alcune possibili dinamiche "sotterranee"...
Chiedo a chi ha buona memoria, la settimana era uscita una notizia su cui sport premium e sport mediaset dicevano una il contrario dell'altra... cos'era?


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Gattuso VA RISPETTATO! Se devono cambiare che lo facciano subito. Non è giusto ne per lui ne per noi ne per i giocatori. Serve chiarezza, ma serve in fretta. Ma prima di tutto Gattuso merita rispetto.
> (anche perchè temo il contenzioso andrà per le lunghe)



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> solo per capire alcune possibili dinamiche "sotterranee"...
> Chiedo a chi ha buona memoria, la settimana era uscita una notizia su cui sport premium e sport mediaset dicevano una il contrario dell'altra... cos'era?



Premium era una smentita d'ufficio di Pellegatti, che poi aveva precisato come i suoi colleghi (di Sportmediaset, con Bargiggia) avevano comunque delle informazioni affidabili.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Luglio 2018)

Mancare di rispetto così a Gattuso è aberrante


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premium era una smentita d'ufficio di Pellegatti, che poi aveva precisato come i suoi colleghi (di Sportmediaset, con Bargiggia) avevano comunque delle informazioni affidabili.



ma la notizia cosa riguardava? non ricordo proprio! Conte? Zazà?


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premium era una smentita d'ufficio di Pellegatti, che poi aveva precisato come i suoi colleghi (di Sportmediaset, con Bargiggia) avevano comunque delle informazioni affidabili.



Di buono c'è che di solito succede il contrario di quello che dice Pellegatti


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2018)

Questa situazione è assurda e, se non è risolta al più presto in un modo o nell'altro, può soltanto portare ad effetti negativi.
Con tutto l'affetto e la riconoscenza che provo verso Gattuso, se c'è la possibilità di prendere Conte, va preso immediatamente. A quel punto, avremmo la garanzia della solidità e ambizione del progetto.
In caso contrario, non possiamo comunque andare avanti con un allenatore sfiduciato, quindi, massima fiducia in Gattuso. Non si possono fare calcoli su quando, come e perchè esonerarlo a campionato iniziato, anche perchè dubito Conte verrebbe se la partenza fosse simile a quella della scorsa stagione.


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Per me tutta fuffa per mangiare sul Milan e continuare a incasinare e destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Sono perplesso.

Conte è tipo lo spirito santo e va bene, ma c'è modo e sorattutto tempi per fare una cosa simile.

Ho l'impressione che Leonardo stia già facendo un gran casino.


----------



## Black (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



se Conte dev'essere che sia subito! Se chiede di attendere avanti con Gattuso ma con convinzione, non si può iniziare la stagione con l'incertezza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> ma la notizia cosa riguardava? non ricordo proprio! Conte? Zazà?



La notizia era che Conte avrebbe sostituito Gattuso dopo il licenziamento di Mirabelli, subito dopo il CDA di sabato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La notizia era che Conte avrebbe sostituito Gattuso dopo le dimissioni di Mirabelli, subito dopo il CDA di sabato.



Ed effettivamente, Mirabelli è stato segato questa mattina... Mmmh.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono perplesso.
> 
> Conte è tipo lo spirito santo e va bene, ma c'è modo e sorattutto tempi per fare una cosa simile.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che Leonardo stia già facendo un gran casino.




Proprio perché non c'è tempo da perdere bisogna accelerare su Conte (che a elementi delle redazione di QSVS risulta stia già preparando il mercato insieme a Leonardo).


----------



## Controcorrente (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia così, tuttavia permettimi di essere scettico, se davvero voleva il bene del Milan secondo me non doveva rinnovare a marzo ma aspettare. Ovviamente Rino ha colpe, ma meno di quelle dell'ormai ex DS che ha usato Gattuso per pararsi le chiappe, e non capisco come abbia fatto Rino a non accorgersi che era stato confermato soprattutto per fare da parafulmine.



Colpe? Ha fatto un girone da terzo in classifica con una squadra che definite fallimentare, ha rinnovato a una cifra secondo me normale per ciò che si è visto in campo (in una big, se ancora lo siamo) dopo aver lavorato un anno con 2 panini e una birra come stipendio, è uno che in passato ha pagato di persona gli stipendi dei suoi giocatori (per far capire l'attaccamento al denaro) e lo criticate dicendo che ha sbagliato? Scusate...COSA ha sbagliato?

P.s. non voglio con questo dire che è da preferire a Conte (anche se lo penso) o dare un giudizio tecnico approfondito, ma mi sembra davvero superficiale includere nel fallimento della stagione l'unico che è stata una piccola luce, sia di risultati che di Milanismo


----------



## Crestadellonda (24 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (24 Luglio 2018)

Se lo cose stanno realmente cosi mi cadono un pò le braccia, a parte il fatto che non sarebbe il modo di procedere soprattutto per rispetto a uno come Gattuso ma anche ci fosse stato un altro non puoi pensare di iniziare stagione e preparazione con un allenatore senza la fiducia della dirigenza, non esiste, non funzionerà mai.
Ben venga Conte ma o si fa subito o saluti e piena fiducia a Gattuso.


----------



## napsab1 (24 Luglio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> se Conte dev'essere che sia subito! Se chiede di attendere avanti con Gattuso ma con convinzione, non si può iniziare la stagione con l'incertezza



Se sono vere tutte queste cose, si sta facendo veramente un gran casino: Leonardo non ufficializzato, voci su Maldini, ritorno di Braida, Gandini AD anzi no DG, Gazidis AD ma l'Arsenal non lo molla. Troppo casino, troppe persone coinvolte, mah, speriamo bene


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Proprio perché non c'è tempo da perdere bisogna accelerare su Conte (che a elementi delle redazione di QSVS risulta stia già preparando il mercato insieme a Leonardo).



Bene, se accelerare significa qualche giorno OK, altrimenti è una follia.


----------



## davidelynch (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



Certo. Nel frattempo che sbrighi le tue vicende, gobbo maledetto, in panchina ci mettiamo milanello, la nostra mascotte.


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

napsab1 ha scritto:


> Se sono vere tutte queste cose, si sta facendo veramente un gran casino: Leonardo non ufficializzato, voci su Maldini, ritorno di Braida, Gandini AD anzi no DG, Gazidis AD ma l'Arsenal non lo molla. Troppo casino, troppe persone coinvolte, mah, speriamo bene



Calma. Bisogna procedere per gradi e stiamo facendo già tutto velocemente perchè è successo tutto nel momento peggiore. Ci sono tempi da rispettare. Entro domani sera secondo me il board sarà praticamente al completo ovvero con Gandini e Leonardo in.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## Snake (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia confirmed: Leonardo in stretto contatto con Conte che ha chiesto un paio di mesi per risolvere la vertenza col Chelsea. Gattuso furibondo. Scenari in evoluzione.*



se fosse vero Gattuso è già stato delegittimato quindi o Conte arriva davvero o questa stagione comincia male anzi, considerando il personaggio non mi stupirebbero le dimissioni.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Luglio 2018)

Non mi piace, questo modus operandi sarebbe sbagliatissimo. Nei confronti degli uomini e dei professionisti. 
La stagione rischia di essere compromessa già in estate.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Higuain e Conte, per cominciare, sarebbe un ottimo mercato.
Se Elliot vuol far lievitare il valore della società, questi sono step necessari.


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Due mesi! Buttiamo nel cesso una stagione! O subito o si conferma Gattuso. Cambiare tra due mesi l'allenatore significa fare perdere potere all'allenatore attuale ovvero Gattuso. Se fosse vero io fossi in Gattuso mi dimetterei. Non esiste sta cosa proprio. O Conte subito o Gattuso. Con un allenatore giù esonerato in panchina buttiamo due mesi di stagione. Non esiste proprio e non ci credo per nulla.


----------



## nybreath (24 Luglio 2018)

Purtroppo per quanto mi piaccia Conte, credo che Gattuso vada trattato con il teppeto rosso al milan, non sarei favorevole a nessun calcio in cuxx.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Ovvio che sia cosi : senza fassone e mirabelli gattuso non ha motivo di esistere.
Se i piani sono ambiziosi ci vuole un tecnico all'altezza. 
La follia è stata quel rinnovo e a quelle cifre per un traghettatore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Conte sarà allenatore + odiato del Milan 
un po x il carattere... un po xkè non affine a noi!

dopo 2-4 giornate avrà il record di rossi presi 
A NOI NON CI PERDONANO NIENTE!

poi 2 mesi che bella persona seria


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Se fosse vera la notizia siamo di nuovo in mano a gente che improvvisa. O esoneri Gattuso oppure se non sei sicuro di Conte non ti metti in queste condizioni. 

In questo caso avrebbe ancora una volta ragione Gattuso.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, se accelerare significa qualche giorno OK, altrimenti è una follia.



Mettiamo Leonardo traghettatore


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia cosi : senza fassone e mirabelli gattuso non ha motivo di esistere.
> Se i piani sono ambiziosi ci vuole un tecnico all'altezza.
> La follia è stata quel rinnovo e a quelle cifre per un traghettatore.



dispiace sul lato umano per gennaro ... ma se arriva conte ritorniamo a vincere....boom di abbonamenti e in lotta per tutto...


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Colpe? Ha fatto un girone da terzo in classifica con una squadra che definite fallimentare, ha rinnovato a una cifra secondo me normale per ciò che si è visto in campo (in una big, se ancora lo siamo) dopo aver lavorato un anno con 2 panini e una birra come stipendio, è uno che in passato ha pagato di persona gli stipendi dei suoi giocatori (per far capire l'attaccamento al denaro) e lo criticate dicendo che ha sbagliato? Scusate...COSA ha sbagliato?
> 
> P.s. non voglio con questo dire che è da preferire a Conte (anche se lo penso) o dare un giudizio tecnico approfondito, ma mi sembra davvero superficiale includere nel fallimento della stagione l'unico che è stata una piccola luce, sia di risultati che di Milanismo



Anche Montella aveva fatto un girone d'andata da terzo in classifica e con una squadra peggiore di quella di Gattuso ed inoltre aveva battuto la Juve 2 volte, ma questo non significa che sia un grande allenatore. Conte stava per arrivare in semifinale agli europei con Giaccherini, Zaza e Pellé ed ha vinto ovunque. Tra lui e Gattuso non c'è proprio partita, siamo seri. 

Gattuso ha fatto bene gennaio e Febbraio poi ha galleggiato e fatto pena in tutte le partite importanti: Derby di ritorno, Napoli, le 2 con la Juve e le due con l'Arsenal, per tacere della figuraccia contro il Benevento. 

Alla fine quando non si sa dove elogiare Gattuso si ricade nel trito milanismo: anche Montella era milanista, anche Brocchi, idem Inzaghi, eppure hanno dato prove ben mediocri, quindi piantiamola di costruire falsi miti su una supposta grande stagione di Rino, ha fatto 2 mesi buoni e stop. Il resto è stato solo mediocrità condita da frasi ad effetto, buone solo per i tifosi ma che in termini di valore non hanno aggiunto nulla.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

stava x arrivare in Semifinale mi rasserena eh..
per non parlare che stiamo parlando di una competizione di 1 mese 
e che x qualificarci ci siamo dannati il fegato.. soffrendo pure con le piccole


----------



## Controcorrente (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Montella aveva fatto un girone d'andata da terzo in classifica e con una squadra peggiore di quella di Gattuso ed inoltre aveva battuto la Juve 2 volte, ma questo non significa che sia un grande allenatore. Conte stava per arrivare in semifinale agli europei con Giaccherini, Zaza e Pellé ed ha vinto ovunque. Tra lui e Gattuso non c'è proprio partita, siamo seri.
> 
> Gattuso ha fatto bene gennaio e Febbraio poi ha galleggiato e fatto pena in tutte le partite importanti: Derby di ritorno, Napoli, le 2 con la Juve e le due con l'Arsenal, per tacere della figuraccia contro il Benevento.
> 
> Alla fine quando non si sa dove elogiare Gattuso si ricade nel trito milanismo: anche Montella era milanista, anche Brocchi, idem Inzaghi, eppure hanno dato prove ben mediocri, quindi piantiamola di costruire falsi miti su una supposta grande stagione di Rino, ha fatto 2 mesi buoni e stop. Il resto è stato solo mediocrità condita da frasi ad effetto, buone solo per i tifosi ma che in termini di valore non hanno aggiunto nulla.



Un conto è essere Milanisti (come Montella...), un conto è essere la guida tecnica di un Milan con Leonardo, Gandini, magari Braida, magari Kaka... ed essere Gattuso. Gattuso è uno che non ha fatto toccare un pallone a CR7 quando ci ha giocato contro, ha carattere da vendere, onestà e cultura del lavoro che sono esempio e tatticamente secondo me ha dimostrato, a differenza di quanto dite, ottime potenzialità


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mettiamo Leonardo traghettatore



giustissimo


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

*Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*


----------



## diavolo (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



Incrociamo l'incrociabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



Non commento la fonte... ma sono solitamente attendibili per le cose milaniste?


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



speriamo, basta mediocri


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



radio kiss kiss ??
cmq non credo possiamo permetterci 2 stipendi x allenatore 
conte :tanta roba 
gattuso: 3,5 mln


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Montella aveva fatto un girone d'andata da terzo in classifica e con una squadra peggiore di quella di Gattuso ed inoltre aveva battuto la Juve 2 volte, ma questo non significa che sia un grande allenatore. Conte stava per arrivare in semifinale agli europei con Giaccherini, Zaza e Pellé ed ha vinto ovunque. Tra lui e Gattuso non c'è proprio partita, siamo seri.
> 
> Gattuso ha fatto bene gennaio e Febbraio poi ha galleggiato e fatto pena in tutte le partite importanti: Derby di ritorno, Napoli, le 2 con la Juve e le due con l'Arsenal, per tacere della figuraccia contro il Benevento.
> 
> Alla fine quando non si sa dove elogiare Gattuso si ricade nel trito milanismo: anche Montella era milanista, anche Brocchi, idem Inzaghi, eppure hanno dato prove ben mediocri, quindi piantiamola di costruire falsi miti su una supposta grande stagione di Rino, ha fatto 2 mesi buoni e stop. Il resto è stato solo mediocrità condita da frasi ad effetto, buone solo per i tifosi ma che in termini di valore non hanno aggiunto nulla.



Hai spiegato tutto, la penso ESATTAMENTE come te. E questo è, la gratitudine per quello che ha fatto da giocatore lascia il tempo che trova, anche Maldini se dovesse entrare in società e fallire andrebbe criticato


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Un conto è essere Milanisti (come Montella...), un conto è essere la guida tecnica di un Milan con Leonardo, Gandini, magari Braida, magari Kaka... ed essere Gattuso. Gattuso è uno che non ha fatto toccare un pallone a CR7 quando ci ha giocato contro, ha carattere da vendere, onestà e cultura del lavoro che sono esempio e tatticamente secondo me ha dimostrato, a differenza di quanto dite, ottime potenzialità



Quando ci ha giocato contro, appunto. 
Gattuso adesso allena ed era pronto, prima dell'arrivo di Elliot, a iniziare la stagione con Zaza e Berardi. 
I cuori rossoneri ci hanno portato al punto di non ritorno adesso basta. Ci vogliono persone che abbiano dimostrato sul campo di poter allenare, di competenza ed onesta. E mi dispiace dirlo, visto che Gattuso è stato per me un idolo, ma se ti becchi il mega contrattone e poi non muovi un dito di fronte le porcate del DS che ti ha rinnovato il contratto, allora forse è meglio per tutti, e per mantenere noi un buon ricordo di Rino, di lasciare il posto e accompagnare il Milan in questo momento di transizione, senza creare ulteriori problemi. Per il bene del Milan, solo per quello.

Volere il bene del Milan, essere cuori rossoneri vuol dire anche farsi da parte quando necessario.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



La giornata più buia della storia del Milan dopo i fischi a Paolo. Come minimo parrucchino dovrà portarci tra le prime 4 e se ci sarà mercato vero anche più sù. Nessuna pietà per lui.


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2018)

non succede, ma se succede è forse la svolta definitiva, verso un milan di nuovo competitivo, perche Conte non è di certo uno che si accontenta dei giocatorini medioman.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



.


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La giornata più buia della storia del Milan dopo i fischi a Paolo. Come minimo parrucchino dovrà portarci tra le prime 4 e se ci sarà mercato vero anche più sù. Nessuna pietà per lui.



di che stai parlando? nel senso, come mai la ritieni "buia"?


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Incrociamo l'incrociabile.



esonero via skype....(giusto per guardarsi in faccia)
.... arrivasse conte sarebbe presumibilmente un upgrade... e lo spero perchè se questi sono i modi di fare di questa nuova dirigenza....
Rino ti prego fai i bagagli e tornatene a casa....


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> stava x arrivare in Semifinale mi rasserena eh..
> per non parlare che stiamo parlando di una competizione di 1 mese
> e che x qualificarci ci siamo dannati il fegato.. soffrendo pure con le piccole



Ma quando mai? Siamo arrivati primo con 24 punti in 10 partite, senza sconfitte e davanti alla Croazia. Non diciamo boiate


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Un conto è essere Milanisti (come Montella...), un conto è essere la guida tecnica di un Milan con Leonardo, Gandini, magari Braida, magari Kaka... ed essere Gattuso. Gattuso è uno che non ha fatto toccare un pallone a CR7 quando ci ha giocato contro, ha carattere da vendere, onestà e cultura del lavoro che sono esempio e tatticamente secondo me ha dimostrato, a differenza di quanto dite, ottime potenzialità



Non metto in dubbio che Gattuso abbia potenzialità. Il punto è che oggi nel Milan servone certezze perché di scommesse ne abbiamo già avute tante in panchina e in campo, e ad oggi Conte, ma lo sarebbero stati anche Sarri, o uno come Spalletti, è una certezza, Gattuso non lo è.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Quando ci ha giocato contro, appunto.
> Gattuso adesso allena ed era pronto, prima dell'arrivo di Elliot, a iniziare la stagione con Zaza e Berardi.
> I cuori rossoneri ci hanno portato al punto di non ritorno adesso basta. Ci vogliono persone che abbiano dimostrato sul campo di poter allenare, di competenza ed onesta. E mi dispiace dirlo, visto che Gattuso è stato per me un idolo, ma se ti becchi il mega contrattone e poi non muovi un dito di fronte le porcate del DS che ti ha rinnovato il contratto, allora forse è meglio per tutti, e per mantenere noi un buon ricordo di Rino, di lasciare il posto e accompagnare il Milan in questo momento di transizione, senza creare ulteriori problemi. Per il bene del Milan, solo per quello.
> 
> Volere il bene del Milan, essere cuori rossoneri vuol dire anche farsi da parte quando necessario.




ma dove nasce tutta questa convinzioni che quelle voci erano vere? 
Mha smentito subito Zaza e Berardi voleva solo la Roma


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La giornata più buia della storia del Milan dopo i fischi a Paolo. Come minimo parrucchino dovrà portarci tra le prime 4 e se ci sarà mercato vero anche più sù. Nessuna pietà per lui.




questo è ovvio..... e il minimo...visto che si sta giocando al massacro....


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> di che stai parlando? nel senso, come mai la ritieni "buia"?



Mamma mia, dopo Inzaghi, Seedorf, Brocchi, Mihajlovic, Montella e Gattuso tocca leggere ste cose su Antonio Conte, top allenatore al mondo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma dove nasce tutta questa convinzioni che quelle voci erano vere?
> Mha smentito subito Zaza e Berardi voleva solo la Roma



Veramente in una intervista Gattuso ha detto che Berardi gli piaceva.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> di che stai parlando? nel senso, come mai la ritieni "buia"?



Perchè si sta trattando Gattuso dopo una buona prima esperienza da allenatore come un Pioli qualsiasi.
O Conte ci porta al livello della Juve entro pochissimi anni o ci sarà da vergognarsi e ci derideranno (giustamente) tutti gli altri tifosi per come da un decennio trattiamo le nostre bandiere.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



Quotate le news


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè si sta trattando Gattuso dopo una buona prima esperienza da allenatore come un Pioli qualsiasi.
> O Conte ci porta al livello della Juve entro pochissimi anni o ci sarà da vergognarsi e ci derideranno (giustamente) tutti gli altri tifosi per come da un decennio trattiamo le nostre bandiere.



Pioli ha più esperienza e più risultati positivi, così, per dire


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, dopo Inzaghi, Seedorf, Brocchi, Mihajlovic, Montella e Gattuso tocca leggere ste cose su Antonio Conte, top allenatore al mondo



Inzaghi è stato veramente ingiustamente crocifisso. La rosa era da ottavo / decimo posto non di più. Vi ricordate chi giocava?


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Veramente in una intervista Gattuso ha detto che Berardi gli piaceva.



il fatto che ti piace uno non significa che lo vorresti sposare, no?
 ..... paragone da prendere con le pinze....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai? Siamo arrivati primo con 24 punti in 10 partite, senza sconfitte e davanti alla Croazia. Non diciamo boiate



non dico boiate.. si vinceva ma con tantaaa fatica
oppure facciamo come allegri e si guarda solo i risultati?
perché secondo lui alla fine si ricordano solo quelli... 

bhe io mi ricordo pure le partite 
qnd sono un discorso a parte


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> dispiace sul lato umano per gennaro ... ma se arriva conte ritorniamo a vincere....boom di abbonamenti e in lotta per tutto...



La panchina del milan deve tornare ad essere un punto di arrivo, non un accademia.
Il guardiolismo ha fatto solo danni e creato alibi a troppi presidenti ma un conto è mettere guardiola e dargli in mano uno squadrone , un altro conto è mettere inzaghi o brocchi e dargli delle pippe.
In un allenatore dimostri di crederci se oltre a dargli la possibilità di allenare gli spendi soldi per allestire una squadra.
Io oggi, presidente del milan, avessi soldi da spendere per la mia squadra poi metterei il materiale in mano a conte, non a gattuso.
Con tutto il rispetto per rino che adoro.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*




*Se non quotate le news cancelliamo i post*


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



E chi è questo qua? Uno affidabile o una mezza vaccata? Giusto per sapere come prendere la notizia...


Nel dubbio, prego.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Hai spiegato tutto, la penso ESATTAMENTE come te. E questo è, la gratitudine per quello che ha fatto da giocatore lascia il tempo che trova, anche Maldini se dovesse entrare in società e fallire andrebbe criticato



Ma infatti, qua non si critica né la persona, nè il milanista ringhio, né la sua carriera da giocatore. Qua si critica l'allenatore Gattuso, o meglio, si vuole che la panchina del Milan dopo anni di scommesse venga occuptata da uno competente e non dall'ennesima scommessa. 

Ricordiamoci che Ancelotti prima di venire al Milan aveva fatto anni gavetta, idem Allegri. Se Gattuso dopo una buona gavetta si dimostrasse capace e da Milan da parte mia non ci sarebbe nessuna preclusione. 

Ma oggi, ripeto, abbiamo bisogno di una guida tecnica esperta che sia affidabile e che ci aiuti nelle difficoltà che una stagione intera può presentare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> il fatto che ti piace uno non significa che lo vorresti sposare, no?
> ..... paragone da prendere con le pinze....



Vabbè. 
La verità è che se non fosse Gattuso a quest'ora sarebbe alla gogna, come lo è stato messo, non senza colpe, Montella. Solo che è "cuore rossonerohhh". 

E si vede il Mian ai milanisti che fine stia facendo.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



Vedo che quelli che prima erano spifferi ora stanno diventando voci insistenti. Qualcosa c'è, vediamo se andrà in porto. Ma deve accadere presto, anche entro la settimana.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



La prima fonte che parla al presente e non al futuro prossimo.
Mi sa che ci siamo....


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La giornata più buia della storia del Milan dopo i fischi a Paolo. Come minimo parrucchino dovrà portarci tra le prime 4 e se ci sarà mercato vero anche più sù. Nessuna pietà per lui.


Arrenditi e tempo perso, chi oggi vuole ardentemente conte vedrai che sara il primo fra 2 anni a sputargxx in testa


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



Una cosa è certa. Se lo devono fare, devono farlo ora. Al massimo entro questa settimana. Perchè il rischio ormai di avere un allenatore che parte già delegittimato è altissimo. Oppure una forte ed assoluta conferma di Gattuso.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



In un modo o nell'altro dev'essere tutto definito entro fine luglio.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Vabbè.
> La verità è che se non fosse Gattuso a quest'ora sarebbe alla gogna, come lo è stato messo, non senza colpe, Montella. Solo che è "cuore rossonerohhh".
> 
> E si vede il Mian ai milanisti che fine stia facendo.



a me sembra che in generale stia già patendo a sufficienza....
credo che Montella abbia fatto molto peggio.
Io comunque non difendo Gattuso ma il principio....è scorretto per l'allenatore e per la squadra che escano queste voci....
penso che queste faranno peggio delle notizie societarie....
detto questo sarebbe stato sufficiente una convocazione, un colloquio e amici come prima.....

Se arrivasse conte spero di non ritrovarmi tra qualche mese su questo forum a leggere nuove critiche all'allenatore.........


----------



## James45 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Quando ci ha giocato contro, appunto.
> Gattuso adesso allena ed era pronto, prima dell'arrivo di Elliot, a iniziare la stagione con Zaza e Berardi.
> I cuori rossoneri ci hanno portato al punto di non ritorno adesso basta. Ci vogliono persone che abbiano dimostrato sul campo di poter allenare, di competenza ed onesta. E mi dispiace dirlo, visto che Gattuso è stato per me un idolo, ma se ti becchi il mega contrattone e poi non muovi un dito di fronte le porcate del DS che ti ha rinnovato il contratto, allora forse è meglio per tutti, e per mantenere noi un buon ricordo di Rino, di lasciare il posto e accompagnare il Milan in questo momento di transizione, senza creare ulteriori problemi. Per il bene del Milan, solo per quello.
> 
> Volere il bene del Milan, essere cuori rossoneri vuol dire anche farsi da parte quando necessario.



Come non darti ragione?
Voglio bene a Gattuso, ma, secondo me, hai centrato i punti salienti: capacità di allenare, megacontratto, connivenza, bene del Milan.


----------



## nybreath (24 Luglio 2018)

Non sono contento per Gattuso, per quello che ha dato al milan, ahime, meritava un anno da zero, non questo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> a me sembra che in generale stia già patendo a sufficienza....
> credo che Montella abbia fatto molto peggio.
> Io comunque non difendo Gattuso ma il principio....è scorretto per l'allenatore e per la squadra che escano queste voci....
> penso che queste faranno peggio delle notizie societarie....
> ...



Cosa ti dice che un colloquio non ci sia stato? Inoltre, le voci che escono non possono imputarsi alla nuova società, potrebbe essere anche una semplice bolla pronta a scoppiare a breve.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Come non darti ragione?
> Voglio bene a Gattuso, ma, secondo me, hai centrato i punti salienti: capacità di allenare, megacontratto, connivenza, bene del Milan.



Finora l'unico a far ciò è stato Seedorf e diciamocelo anche compromettendosi la carriera da allenatore.


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa. Se lo devono fare, devono farlo ora. Al massimo entro questa settimana. Perchè il rischio ormai di avere un allenatore che parte già delegittimato è altissimo. Oppure una forte ed assoluta conferma di Gattuso.


Oggi si risolve la situazione Mirabelli. Tra stasera e domani si annuncia Leonardo e poi sapremo. Ancora un paio di giorni al massimo. My two cents.
Purtroppo è successo tutto in un periodo sbagliato, ma è buona cosa mettere subito la base per costruire qualcosa. Tanto con la precedente proprietà e dirigenza il nostro destino era segnato. Il fatto che Elliott abbia immediatamente tirato fuori 50 milioni mi fa pensare che eravamo messi male male.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Cosa ti dice che un colloquio non ci sia stato? Inoltre, le voci che escono non possono imputarsi alla nuova società, potrebbe essere anche una semplice bolla pronta a scoppiare a breve.



pensi che gli abbiamo detto vai in america cerca di non fare figure di mxxxa che quando torni trovi conte a milanello??... ti lasciamo giusto il tempo di liberare il tuo ufficio portare via le tue cose e amici come prima??
Non so...non credo...
Magari gli hanno detto, rino ci autorizzi a confermarti nel primo comunicato ufficiale della nuova società per poi farti le scarpe una settimana dopo??...
...
Leonardo: "Ciao Rino, come stai ? senti parti sereno per l'america che quando torni ci sarà conte al tuo posto"...
Io non sarei partita.... (magari rino si...)


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## raffaele1968 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



se lo vogliono arriva, basta pagare... questo è poco ma sicuro. conte è sicuramente il miglior allenatore per le competizioni nazionali, poi si accontenta pure non vuole mega giocatori... e riesce a tirar fuori il meglio da quello che ha. dispiace per gattuso e forse si capiscono gli spifferi sul sostegno di gattuso a mirabelli... si vogliono cambiare l'allenatore. lo facciano subito.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non sono contento per Gattuso, per quello che ha dato al milan, ahime, meritava un anno da zero, non questo.



la colpa è sua che si è fatto incantare da Fassone e Mirabelli, arrivando al Milan nel momento sbagliato. Doveva fare come Abbiati, dimettendosi prima di essere allontanato dalla società.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bomba di Valter De Maggio di Radio Kiss Kiss:"Conte nelle prossime ore diventerà il nuovo allenatore del Milan".*



Dai


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> pensi che gli abbiamo detto vai in america cerca di non fare figure di mxxxa che quando torni trovi conte a milanello??... ti lasciamo giusto il tempo di liberare il tuo ufficio portare via le tue cose e amici come prima??
> Non so...non credo...
> Magari gli hanno detto, rino ci autorizzi a confermarti nel primo comunicato ufficiale della nuova società per poi farti le scarpe una settimana dopo??...
> ...
> ...



Rino percepisce un LAUTISSIMO stipendio, non avrebbe potuto fare altrimenti.

Comunque purtroppo per me tutte queste voci su Conte sono una bolla di sapone...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> la colpa è sua che si è fatto incantare da Fassone e Mirabelli, arrivando al Milan nel momento sbagliato. Doveva fare come Abbiati, dimettendosi prima di essere allontanato dalla società.



Camerata mi ha stupito un sacco... Una decisione da persona seria e con dignità la sua.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> pensi che gli abbiamo detto vai in america cerca di non fare figure di mxxxa che quando torni trovi conte a milanello??... ti lasciamo giusto il tempo di liberare il tuo ufficio portare via le tue cose e amici come prima??
> Non so...non credo...
> Magari gli hanno detto, rino ci autorizzi a confermarti nel primo comunicato ufficiale della nuova società per poi farti le scarpe una settimana dopo??...
> ...
> ...



Se una nuova società si insedia ha il sacrosanto diritto di scegliere il proprio allenatore e se su questo ci sono problemi di varia natura per ingaggiarlo, Gattuso, attuale tecnico, ben pagato anche oltre il suo stesso valore, ha il dovere di fare del suo meglio nelle condizioni precarie in cui ci troviamo. Punto. 
E questo esula dall'essere stata una bandiera del Milan, un professionista si comporta così e a maggior ragione se è un cuore rossonere (e io credo che lo sia) dovrebbe agire per il bene del Milan e di chi gli paga lo stipendio.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Rino percepisce un LAUTISSIMO stipendio, non avrebbe potuto fare altrimenti.
> 
> Comunque purtroppo per me tutte queste voci su Conte sono una bolla di sapone...




secondo me no, c'è qualcosa di vero.... stanno lavorando per fargli le scarpe.
A parer mio a Rino non hanno detto niente ma lui lo sa....
Penso anche che il suo pensiero oggi sia per la squadra e soprattutto per il suo staff...


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Se una nuova società si insedia ha il sacrosanto diritto di scegliere il proprio allenatore e se su questo ci sono problemi di varia natura per ingaggiarlo, Gattuso, attuale tecnico, ben pagato anche oltre il suo stesso valore, ha il dovere di fare del suo meglio nelle condizioni precarie in cui ci troviamo. Punto.
> E questo esula dall'essere stata una bandiera del Milan, un professionista si comporta così e a maggior ragione se è un cuore rossonere (e io credo che lo sia) dovrebbe agire per il bene del Milan e di chi gli paga lo stipendio.



Perdonami pero' anche io, per il lavoro che faccio, sono ben pagata, non ho chiesto io lo stipendio, mi è stato riconosciuto per l'impegno e i risultati. Detto questo, dato che sono per retribuita devo aspettarmi di tutto dal mio datore di lavoro?? Devo pensare che sia giusto essere presa a pesci in faccia per un contratto che mi hanno concesso ??

Io non voglio discutere sul valore di Rino allenatore.... io discuto i modi... 
ci fosse un altro per me sarebbe lo stesso.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



mi pare tutto molto strano..conte chiede due mesi e poco dopo si libera..forse Leonardo gli ha detto "Adesso o mai più" e conte si è fatto due valutazioni e ha capito che il Milan è l'unica vera soluzione che ha per il futuro prossimo..


----------



## Anguus (24 Luglio 2018)

Qui si tratta se scegliere tra buonismo o tra progetto di rifondazione TOTALE. Più o meno tutti siamo tra due cuori, per il bene che vogliamo a Rino, ma sappiamo benissimo quale sarebbe la scelta migliore dal punto di vista sportivo


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2018)

Togliamo Conte dal mercato prima di pentircene


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Perdonami pero' anche io, per il lavoro che faccio, sono ben pagata, non ho chiesto io lo stipendio, mi è stato riconosciuto per l'impegno e i risultati. Detto questo, dato che sono per retribuita devo aspettarmi di tutto dal mio datore di lavoro?? Devo pensare che sia giusto essere presa a pesci in faccia per un contratto che mi hanno concesso ??
> 
> Io non voglio discutere sul valore di Rino allenatore.... io discuto i modi...
> ci fosse un altro per me sarebbe lo stesso.....



Io non capisco perché si parli di Gattuso preso a pesci in faccia.
Lo stesso Gattuso sa bene che se allena il Milan non è per una scelta di chi ora decide.
Ciò preferire un allenatore piuttosto che un altro non è essere presi a pesci in faccia o far le scarpe, piuttosto è una dinamica comunissima nel calcio. A maggior ragione in questi condizioni. 
È questo che non capisco.
Io penso che Gattuso non sia stupido e che sappia perfettamente di non essere la prima scelta. Ma la sua professionalità gli impone di dar il massimo. Se Gattuso rimane e andrà male io non sarò lì a colpevolizzarlo, in realtà non l'ho mai fatto, se non riconoscere che per me è inadeguato. Oggi come allora e che se si trova di meglio va sostituito.
Non stiamo sostituendo il mister che lo scorso anno ci ha fatto vincere la CL eh.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> mi pare tutto molto strano..conte chiede due mesi e poco dopo si libera..forse Leonardo gli ha detto "Adesso o mai più" e conte si è fatto due valutazioni e ha capito che il Milan è l'unica vera soluzione che ha per il futuro prossimo..



Conte tra l'altro è uno che soffre senza poter allenare a tempo pieno (come si è visto in Nazionale). Come potrebbe star fermo in attesa del contenzioso?

Giustamente se la nostra dirigenza ha le palle deve farsi rispettare da Conte e dettare precise condizioni.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Qui si tratta se scegliere tra buonismo o tra progetto di rifondazione TOTALE. Più o meno tutti siamo tra due cuori, per il bene che vogliamo a Rino, ma sappiamo benissimo quale sarebbe la scelta migliore dal punto di vista sportivo



Cuore fino a un certo punto.
Io quando sento Gattuso che prova amarezza per l'addio di Mirabelli non posso che pensare che Rino sia nella confusione più totale (sconforto a parte). 

E ci credo che premesse per continuare con Mirabelli. Togliendo lu (l'unico pro Gattuso nel club) e mettendo Leonardo, il suo più acerrimo nemico, il risultato cosa può essere?


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=4259]luis4[/MENTION] la smettere con questi post


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> 14 pagine di nulla, gattuso rimane



Fonte?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> 14 pagine di nulla, gattuso rimane



Fonte?


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

qualche megafono depresso per Gattuso. Significa che #tuttoprocede


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fonte?





7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?



non c'è bisogno, vedrete vedrete


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non c'è bisogno, vedrete vedrete


Ma lo dici tu?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> qualche megafono depresso per Gattuso. Significa che #tuttoprocede



a proposito. Ma campopiano è ancora vivo?


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## de sica (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non c'è bisogno, vedrete vedrete



se non ci sono fonti autorevoli, non mettere in giro false notizie. E rimani On Topic


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Luglio 2018)

Rossoneri siamo noi... Ma chi c.... Siete voi ? La potremo cantare di nuovo in tutti gli stadi del mondo ...tranne madrid ....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> a proposito. Ma campopiano è ancora vivo?



AHAHAH sono andato subito a controllare pure io...me l'ero dimenticato ma l'# me l'ha riportato alla memoria


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Dovesse restare Gattuso delegittimato sarebbe tragico. Spero che la nuova dirigenza abbia tutto chiaro...


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Rossoneri siamo noi... Ma chi c.... Siete voi ? La potremo cantare di nuovo in tutti gli stadi del mondo ...*tranne madrid *....



why?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> why?



c'è bisogno di chiederlo? ahah


----------



## Anguus (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cuore fino a un certo punto.
> Io quando sento Gattuso che prova amarezza per l'addio di Mirabelli non posso che pensare che Rino sia nella confusione più totale (sconforto a parte).
> 
> E ci credo che premesse per continuare con Mirabelli. Togliendo lu (l'unico pro Gattuso nel club) e mettendo Leonardo, il suo più acerrimo nemico, il risultato cosa può essere?



Comunque vada Gattuso non finirà la stagione e di questo ne sono certo. Anche io mi sarei aspettato un Gattuso diverso, invece ci siamo ritrovati a Luglio lo stesso Gattuso che avevamo dopo la sconfitta del Benevento, accigliato, demotivato, sconfitto quasi in partenza. Uno come Conte, anche solo a livello comunicativo sarebbe davvero altra roba.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> c'è bisogno di chiederlo? ahah



Vabbe è un coro. Però è vero,è l'unica squadra a cui non siamo superiori. Infatti ho grande rispetto per loro


----------



## Anguus (24 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dovesse restare Gattuso delegittimato sarebbe tragico. Spero che la nuova dirigenza abbia tutto chiaro...



Leonardo traghettatore ahahaha


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma lo dici tu?



l'ha detto elliot meno di 15 giorni fa nel comunicato, poi liberi di credere tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> l'ha detto elliot meno di 15 giorni fa nel comunicato, poi liberi di credere tutto.



Disse pure che aveva grande rispetto per Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> non succede, ma se succede è forse la svolta definitiva, verso un milan di nuovo competitivo, perche Conte non è di certo uno che si accontenta dei giocatorini medioman.



Tipo Giaccherini, Padoin, Peluso, Matri?


----------



## James45 (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disse pure che aveva grande rispetto per Fassone e Mirabelli



respect or suspect?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...


*
Pellegatti su PremiumHD.it questa volta non smentisce i colleghi: "Il nostro Paolo Bargiggia ha questa notizia, Leonardo lo ha già contattato per sondarne la disponibilità. Conte chiede due mesi di tempo. Gattuso? Era stato confermato da Elliott nel primo comunicato ufficiale. Ma in casa rossonera è un'evoluzione continua. Scenario Conte da non escludere."*


----------



## luigi61 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...


PER IL MILAN E COME SE ARRIVASSE CR7; GIORNATA MEMORABILE(INCROCIANDO DI TUTTO E DI PIU) finalmente si riparte dopo aver fatto la dovuta PULIZIA


----------



## Roger84 (24 Luglio 2018)

Quanto vorrei fosse vera questa notizia...ma finchè non lo vedrò a Milanello con la firma e in conferenza stampa non ci crederò!
C'è da dire che Gattuso lo sto vedendo più cupo del solito in questi giorni....che sia un segnale....
Mi dispiacerebbe molto per Rino perchè è uno di noi e ci mette sempre tutto se stesso, ma se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere Conte, andrei di corsa a prenderlo!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tipo Giaccherini, Padoin, Peluso, Matri?



E ci ha pure vinto scudetti


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pellegatti su PremiumHD.it questa volta non smentisce i colleghi: "Il nostro Paolo Bargiggia ha questa notizia, Leonardo lo ha già contattato per sondarne la disponibilità. Conte chiede due mesi di tempo. Gattuso? Era stato confermato da Elliott nel primo comunicato ufficiale. Ma in casa rossonera è un'evoluzione continua. Scenario Conte da non escludere."*



Se non smentisce neanche Pellegatti allora...


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tipo Giaccherini, Padoin, Peluso, Matri?



Mi sembran esempi poco realistici i tuoi, sarebbe assurdo che un allenatore chieda solo fenomeni sia per i titolari che per i panchinari.
Penso sia chiaro a cosa mi riferissi.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei fosse vera questa notizia...ma finchè non lo vedrò a Milanello con la firma e in conferenza stampa non ci crederò!
> C'è da dire che Gattuso lo sto vedendo più cupo del solito in questi giorni....che sia un segnale....
> Mi dispiacerebbe molto per Rino perchè è uno di noi e ci mette sempre tutto se stesso, ma se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere Conte, andrei di corsa a prenderlo!!!



Io spero Rino resti come secondo,per imparare da Conte e non fare come Seedorf. Ha l'umilta per farlo secondo me. Certo però i rapporti con Leonardo sono quelli che sono.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pellegatti su PremiumHD.it questa volta non smentisce i colleghi: "Il nostro Paolo Bargiggia ha questa notizia, Leonardo lo ha già contattato per sondarne la disponibilità. Conte chiede due mesi di tempo. Gattuso? Era stato confermato da Elliott nel primo comunicato ufficiale. Ma in casa rossonera è un'evoluzione continua. Scenario Conte da non escludere."*



2 mesi? e perchè non 6 magari prima del mercato e per giocarsi la supercoppa italiana?


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pellegatti su PremiumHD.it questa volta non smentisce i colleghi: "Il nostro Paolo Bargiggia ha questa notizia, Leonardo lo ha già contattato per sondarne la disponibilità. Conte chiede due mesi di tempo. Gattuso? Era stato confermato da Elliott nel primo comunicato ufficiale. Ma in casa rossonera è un'evoluzione continua. Scenario Conte da non escludere."*



Verra subito per me


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pellegatti su PremiumHD.it questa volta non smentisce i colleghi: "Il nostro Paolo Bargiggia ha questa notizia, Leonardo lo ha già contattato per sondarne la disponibilità. Conte chiede due mesi di tempo. Gattuso? Era stato confermato da Elliott nel primo comunicato ufficiale. Ma in casa rossonera è un'evoluzione continua. Scenario Conte da non escludere."*



Io ci credo zero che Conte chiede due mesi..è assurdo, sarebbe senza senso, senza logica e *senza rispetto*


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Perdonami pero' anche io, per il lavoro che faccio, sono ben pagata, non ho chiesto io lo stipendio, mi è stato riconosciuto per l'impegno e i risultati. Detto questo, dato che sono per retribuita devo aspettarmi di tutto dal mio datore di lavoro?? Devo pensare che sia giusto essere presa a pesci in faccia per un contratto che mi hanno concesso ??
> 
> Io non voglio discutere sul valore di Rino allenatore.... io discuto i modi...
> ci fosse un altro per me sarebbe lo stesso.....



Non posso che essere d'accordo con te.
Sul forum ormai c'è una sete di sangue tale che tutto è lecito e concesso.

Per me stanno facendo una bas*****ta che Gattuso non merita.
Poi se arriva Santo Antonio son contento come tutti perchè è un grande allenatore, ma verso Gattuso ci vuole rispetto a prescindere e i modi che un uomo che ha fatto la storia del Milan DEVE meritare.

Altrimenti ci meritiamo i Bonucci che alle prime difficoltà ci dicono buonanotte e tornano alla Juventus...


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2018)

se conte arriva deve arrivare prima del inizio stagione, senno Gattuso che voglio ha di allenare a fare il tappa buco per due mesi...


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ci credo zero che Conte chiede due mesi..è assurdo, sarebbe senza senso, senza logica e *senza rispetto*



Infatti i due mesi sono una boiata, secondo me


----------



## markjordan (24 Luglio 2018)

contenti voi ...
conte non e' il messia , insopportabile
io sto' con Rino , la squadra lo segue e niente orrida difesa a tre


----------



## Eziomare (24 Luglio 2018)

Preferirei non vincere per altri 10 anni e più anziché veder sedere sulla nostra panca il signor Conte. È l'emblema della juventinita', un connaturato piangina, un borioso, una emerita faccia di *****. Mi lascia di stucco la venerazione e l'entusiasmo di molti rossoneri.
Esistono cose molto più importanti della vittoria.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E ci ha pure vinto scudetti



vinto è un parolone.. semmai aveva lo scontrino x quello


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Preferirei non vincere per altri 10 anni e più anziché veder sedere sulla nostra panca il signor Conte. È l'emblema della juventinita', un connaturato piangina, una emerita faccia di *****. Mi lascia di stucco la venerazione e l'entusiasmo di molti rossoneri.
> Esistono cose molto più importanti della vittoria.



Beh, premesso che Conte davvero non è il top della simpatia, nello sport vincere conta...soprattutto dopo anni di umiliazioni. Se te non ne sei ancora saturo sei degno di stima, ma non denigro nemmeno chi per una volta desidera un allenatore considerato "top mondo"


----------



## markjordan (24 Luglio 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Preferirei non vincere per altri 10 anni e più anziché veder sedere sulla nostra panca il signor Conte. È l'emblema della juventinita', un connaturato piangina, una emerita faccia di *****. Mi lascia di stucco la venerazione e l'entusiasmo di molti rossoneri.
> Esistono cose molto più importanti della vittoria.


quoto tutto


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi sembran esempi poco realistici i tuoi, sarebbe assurdo che un allenatore chieda solo fenomeni sia per i titolari che per i panchinari.
> Penso sia chiaro a cosa mi riferissi.



Si si per me è chiaro, ma non sono d'accordo.

Conte è anzi proprio il tipo di allenatore che VUOLE i medioman e che si scontra spesso e volentieri con un certo tipo di campioni.
Inutile ricordare la formazione della sua Italia... ma è anche l'allenatore che ha lanciato titolari nella Juventus Llorente e Giaccherini, nel Chelsea Victor Moses e Zappacosta. E che ha litigato con Diego Costa.

Qui vedo che si vuole mitizzare Conte a tutti i costi... è un grande allenatore proprio perchè riesce a far rendere alla grande i medioman, ma con lui è SICURO che ne avremo parecchi in squadra.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Verra subito per me



Anche per me, sempre se vien ovviamente.
Non capisco come una cosa impedisca l'altra.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Anche per me, sempre se vien ovviamente.
> Non capisco come una cosa impedisca l'altra.



allo stato attuale se accetta una nuova panchina deve rinunciare all'ingaggio che gli deve il Chelsea, è stato esonerato, non licenziato.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si si per me è chiaro, ma non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Conte è anzi proprio il tipo di allenatore che VUOLE i medioman e che si scontra spesso e volentieri con un certo tipo di campioni.
> Inutile ricordare la formazione della sua Italia... ma è anche l'allenatore che ha lanciato titolari nella Juventus Llorente e Giaccherini, nel Chelsea Victor Moses e Zappacosta. E che ha litigato con Diego Costa.
> ...



Buon per noi allora. Abbiamo e possiamo permetterci solo medioman, quando sarà il momento di acquistare campionissimi si cambierà allenatore. La nostra non può che essere una crescita graduale e Conte sa far ciò, formare anche giovani, ved Pogba, Bonucci al tempo, etc.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non posso che essere d'accordo con te.
> Sul forum ormai c'è una sete di sangue tale che tutto è lecito e concesso.
> 
> Per me stanno facendo una bas*****ta che Gattuso non merita.
> ...



bastano 6 mesi che da santo diventa un eretico 
di questo ne sono convinto e lo scriverò se ci sarà il nuovo topic di Conte  

non ci bastava vedere la diversità tra il Bonucci Bianconero e quello Rossonero 
ora rischiamo di vedercela con il Mister.. il colmo è che quelli che abbonano a loro.. c e li rifilano a noi! 
ahimè non so perché Conte e il suo modo aggressivo non può combaciare con la nostra storia 
dove al minimo fallo scatta il giallo e molte volte non lo merita affatto


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> allo stato attuale se accetta una nuova panchina deve rinunciare all'ingaggio che gli deve il Chelsea, è stato esonerato, non licenziato.



Ma il contenzioso non era su una clausola in caso di esonero di 20 milioni? E non sull'ingaggio? O mi sbaglio?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si si per me è chiaro, ma non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Conte è anzi proprio il tipo di allenatore che VUOLE i medioman e che si scontra spesso e volentieri con un certo tipo di campioni.
> Inutile ricordare la formazione della sua Italia... ma è anche l'allenatore che ha lanciato titolari nella Juventus Llorente e Giaccherini, nel Chelsea Victor Moses e Zappacosta. E che ha litigato con Diego Costa.
> ...



Concordo. Perché vuol esaltare il modulo e non i singoli. Ma anche ai tempi del '70 il calcio totale olandese aveva bisogno di campioni come Cruijff, Neeskens e altri per fare la differenza, integrati in un modulo di base. Solo con i medioman al massimo vinci il campionato mediochampions.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Buon per noi allora. Abbiamo e possiamo permetterci solo medioman, quando sarà il momento di acquistare campionissimi si cambierà allenatore. La nostra non può che essere una crescita graduale e Conte sa far ciò, formare anche giovani, ved Pogba, Bonucci al tempo, etc.



Si si infatti la mia non era una critica verso Conte che, ripeto, è un grandissimo allenatore.
Ma non è un santo e dei limiti li ha, primo fra tutti proprio quello di affidarsi a giocatori medi e corridori per avere un gioco che è organizzatissimo e aggressivo ma non certo spettacolare.

Per noi può anche andare benissimo in questo momento.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> bastano 6 mesi che da santo diventa un eretico
> di questo ne sono convinto e lo scriverò se ci sarà il nuovo topic di Conte
> 
> non ci bastava vedere la diversità tra il Bonucci Bianconero e quello Rossonero
> ...



Questo è poco ma sicuro. La gigliottina lavora con un ritmo instancabile


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me, che ad oggi, 24 Luglio, si parli ancora di PROSSIME SETTIMANE pare allucinante.. Poi boh, magari sono io che sbaglio...



Teoria del rasoio di occam : non faremo quasi mercato , perchè bisogna rientrare in determinati parametri economici.

Per questo nessuno ha fretta di fare nulla.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si si infatti la mia non era una critica verso Conte che, ripeto, è un grandissimo allenatore.
> Ma non è un santo e dei limiti li ha, primo fra tutti proprio quello di affidarsi a giocatori medi e corridori per avere un gioco che è organizzatissimo e aggressivo ma non certo spettacolare.
> 
> Per noi può anche andare benissimo in questo momento.




Figurati a me Conte non piace nemmeno, ma riconosco che sia bravo e abbastanza vincente per cominciare, poi si vedrà. Ma io creo che in molti facciano questo ragionamento "per il momento"


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Se abbiamo 50 milioni da spendere, 15-18 li butterei su Conte ad occhi chiusi.

Io glieli darei anche tutti e 50... L'allenatore è la prima cosa, mettiamocelo in testa.

Abbiamo strapagato Seedord, Inzaghi, Gattuso, Montella e non abbiamo visto uno straccio di risultato, vendendo poco e spendendo molto.

*BISOGNA RIPARTIRE DALL'ALLENATORE.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Se alla fine si rivelassero 20 pagine di topic inutili ci sarebbe da legare i genitali ad un mattone e lanciarli dalla finestra. Speriamo che almeno stavolta ci dica bene


----------



## luigi61 (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se abbiamo 50 milioni da spendere, 15-18 li butterei su Conte ad occhi chiusi.
> 
> Io glieli darei anche tutti e 50... L'allenatore è la prima cosa, mettiamocelo in testa.
> 
> ...



Vaglielo a spiegare......ancora sono a preoccuparsi per Gattuso che da TRAGHETTATORE si è ritrovato a prendere 2-3 mln questi si BUTTATI VIA!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se alla fine si rivelassero 20 pagine di topic inutili ci sarebbe da legare i genitali ad un mattone e lanciarli dalla finestra. Speriamo che almeno stavolta ci dica bene



Beh, allo stato attuale, a rigor di logica, al 99% saranno proprio 20 pagine di topic nulli...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se alla fine si rivelassero 20 pagine di topic inutili ci sarebbe da legare i genitali ad un mattone e lanciarli dalla finestra. Speriamo che almeno stavolta ci dica bene



Eh, fai subito un giretto in un cantiere e prenditi avanti a recuperare i materiali va...


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se alla fine si rivelassero 20 pagine di topic inutili ci sarebbe da legare i genitali ad un mattone e lanciarli dalla finestra. Speriamo che almeno stavolta ci dica bene




[MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] quota le news


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Il rapporto che si è creato Gattuso-Mirabelli non era sano... 
Ve lo volete mettere in testa?

Gli ha rinnovato un contratto con mesi e mesi di anticipo quando sapeva che c'era un'altissima % di probabilità di cambiare proprietario. Un triennale a cifre folli, prende il triplo di Gasperini tanto per dire.
Hanno fatto fronte unico contro i nuovi proprietari.
Hanno tentato di organizzare amichevoli con il Cosenza, nuovi fan club etc...

Qui non siamo al Rende, siamo al Milan!
E mi stupisce tantissimo che molti non lo capiscano.

La gestione deve essere più professionale... altrimenti i risultati sportivi ed economici con il piffero che arrivano.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



ci devo credere? ci devo sperare? poi mi faccio male? preghiamo...


----------



## Pit96 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Conte è antipatico quanto volete, ma dopo anni in cui solo la qualificazione alla CL sarebbe un miracolo preferisco avere uno come lui in panchina, con tutto il dispiacere per Gattuso che non ho mai trovato pronto per tornare grandi, non ancora per lo meno. Quello che mi lascia in dubbio sono le tempistiche, ogni giorno che passa si avvicina l'inizio del campionato. Mercato non ne abbiamo ancora fatto (stanno aspettando proprio Conte?) e l'eventuale difesa a 3 mi preoccupa. Vedremo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Conte è antipatico quanto volete, ma dopo anni in cui solo la qualificazione alla CL sarebbe un miracolo preferisco avere uno come lui in panchina, con tutto il dispiacere per Gattuso che non ho mai trovato pronto per tornare grandi, non ancora per lo meno. Quello che mi lascia in dubbio sono le tempistiche, ogni giorno che passa si avvicina l'inizio del campionato. Mercato non ne abbiamo ancora fatto (stanno aspettando proprio Conte?) e *l'eventuale difesa a 3 mi preoccupa*. Vedremo



gli uomini per farla li avremmo..anche a me non piace, ma alla fine conta solo vincere..

Vero è che in EUROPA i top giocano tutti a 4 dietro..


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Luglio 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Conte è antipatico quanto volete, ma dopo anni in cui solo la qualificazione alla CL sarebbe un miracolo preferisco avere uno come lui in panchina, con tutto il dispiacere per Gattuso che non ho mai trovato pronto per tornare grandi, non ancora per lo meno. Quello che mi lascia in dubbio sono le tempistiche, ogni giorno che passa si avvicina l'inizio del campionato. Mercato non ne abbiamo ancora fatto (stanno aspettando proprio Conte?) e l'eventuale difesa a 3 mi preoccupa. Vedremo



Io la difesa a 3 proprio non riesco a farmela andare giù...


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Io la difesa a 3 proprio non riesco a farmela andare giù...



Che se va via Bonucci sarebbe Rodriguez, Musacchio, Romagnoli. Riserve Zapata e Gomez. Aiuto!

Io non ci credo che cambiano allenatore al ritorno dagli USA dopo praticamente quasi tutta la preparazione pre-campionato. Figurarsi se poi come dice Premium lo cambiamo tra due mesi a prescindere dalla posizione in campionato della squadra.

Prendavamo un giro l'Inter per De Boar preso a dieci giorni dall'inizio del campionato o poco più e ora lo facciamo noi?


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che se va via Bonucci sarebbe Rodriguez, Musacchio, Romagnoli. Riserve Zapata e Gomez. Aiuto!
> 
> Io non ci credo che cambiano allenatore al ritorno dagli USA dopo praticamente quasi tutta la preparazione pre-campionato. Figurarsi se poi come dice Premium lo cambiamo tra due mesi a prescindere dalla posizione in campionato della squadra.
> 
> Prendavamo un giro l'Inter per De Boar preso a dieci giorni dall'inizio del campionato o poco più e ora lo facciamo noi?



Se arriva Conte e va via Bonucci dobbiamo prenderne 2 di difensori più un esterno sinistro di centrocampo...
Comunque secondo me per passare alla difesa a 3 ci sarebbero troppi giocatori da cambiare...


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Conte sa giocare benissimo anche con il 4-3-3.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



dai dai


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Luglio 2018)

Il primo anno di Juve effettivamente ci ha giocato spesso con il 4-3-3...però al Chelsea dopo aver iniziato non benissimo con la difesa a 4 è passato a 3 ed ha vinto la premier...


----------



## fra29 (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> dai dai



Ci credi Aron?
Qua comunque urge nuova conferma di altra fonte.. allora inizierei a crederci..


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...


.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Ma la radio ufficiale del Napoli che c'entra??? È come se Suma su Milan TV si mettesse a parlare di Giampaolo all'Atalanta (esempio)


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma la radio ufficiale del Napoli che c'entra??? È come se Suma su Milan TV si mettesse a parlare di Giampaolo all'Atalanta (esempio)



Beh in teoria basta una soffiata.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ma il contenzioso non era su una clausola in caso di esonero di 20 milioni? E non sull'ingaggio? O mi sbaglio?



Ora mi hai messo il dubbio, effettivamente cercando al volo pare sia una questione su una buonuscita in caso di esonero, che era a contratto, ma che il Chelsea non vorrebbe pagare perché accusano Conte di aver causato un danno economico con la questione Diego Costa. Boh


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma la radio ufficiale del Napoli che c'entra??? È come se Suma su Milan TV si mettesse a parlare di Giampaolo all'Atalanta (esempio)



Guarda che Walter De Maggio è di radio kiss kiss ma allo stesso tempo è giornalista di premium sport.


----------



## PM3 (24 Luglio 2018)

Sarò l'unico che spera resti Gattuso.
Conte è una mina vagante. Si è lasciato malamente sia con la Juve che con il Chelsea... 
Si fissa con giocatori mediocri, ritenendoli indispensabili. 
Ha cacciato Diego Costa per Morata... fatto acquistare Zappacosta per la sua difesa a 5...


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Sarebbe l' "acquisto" che sposterebbe di più dai tempi di Ibrahimovic


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto il Chelsea. Ci mancava pure il contenzioso.



certo che a te non va bene proprio niente eh?


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ci credi Aron?
> Qua comunque urge nuova conferma di altra fonte.. allora inizierei a crederci..



Fra, restiamo calmi senza dare nulla per scontato. A prescindere da tutto, ci vogliono i fatti ufficiali.


----------



## smallball (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



speriamo,non aggiungo altro


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Se non sbaglio Valter de Maggio ha aggiunto che Gattuso sta discutendo la liquidazione.

Comunque gradirei un intervento della società.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio Valter de Maggio ha aggiunto che Gattuso sta discutendo la liquidazione.
> 
> Comunque gradirei un intervento della società.



Per ora abbiamo solo proprietà, un nuovo consiglio d'amministrazione e il presidente.
Il dramma è questo.


----------



## fra29 (24 Luglio 2018)

ogni volta apro questa pagina spero di leggere "discussione chiusa" ma qua la "bomba" non sembra di nuovo prendere piede..


----------



## luigi61 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...


Abbiamo visto con la vicenda CR7 che niente e inpossibile; cercando di razionalizzare io proprio non riesco a trovare anche 1 solo motivo per confermare Gattuso; con tutto il rispetto per l'uomo bisogna essere pragmatici e ammettere che ORA come ORA non è l'allenatore adatto ad un Milan completamente nuovo in TUTTI i suoi componenti societari che ha disperato bisogno di non toppare la prossima stagione e che ha altrettanto disperato bisogno di certezze fatte di qualità esperienza tecnico tattica , rabbia e furore agonistico non fine a se stesso, tutte proprietà che si ritrovano completamente in Conte che perdipiu è LIBERO; come si fa a non sperare a non vedere logica in questo cambio che per il Milan equivale come ha scritto già da un'altro tifoso alla svolta che arrivò con Ibra e aggiungo io Conte per noi è come fosse CR7; con il suo eventuale arrivo mi sentirei così tranquillo che potrei non guardare più la sezione mercato.....


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Guarda che Walter De Maggio è di radio kiss kiss ma allo stesso tempo è giornalista di premium sport.


Ora è diverso


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...



Siamo arrivati a un punto di non ritorno. O Conte arriva subito (mi sembra improbabile), o rischiamo di pagare cara la situazione che si è venuta a creare.


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2018)

Io non credo la proprietà voglia Conte adesso....io credo che sia Gattuso ad avere seri dubbi...il non mercato, la partenza di qualche big che avverrà a breve, la proprietà che l'ha portato è stata cacciata.... per me Rino sente puzza di bruciato e di stagione complicatissima...forse si vuole fare da parte e credo sarebbe anche la scelta giusta.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Pedullà sul futuro della panchina del Milan. I rossoneri hanno contattato Conte che ha dato la disponibilità a diventare allenatore del Milan, gradisce la destinazione. C'è un problema però: Conte ha chiesto tempo perché bisogna risolvere il contenzioso con il Chelsea.
> Nel frattempo Gattuso sa tutto di questa situazione e naviga a vista.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> ...





Jino ha scritto:


> Io non credo la proprietà voglia Conte adesso....io credo che sia Gattuso ad avere seri dubbi...il non mercato, la partenza di qualche big che avverrà a breve, la proprietà che l'ha portato è stata cacciata.... per me Rino sente puzza di bruciato e di stagione complicatissima...forse si vuole fare da parte e credo sarebbe anche la scelta giusta.



Intanto lo spogliatoio è definitivamente minato, perchè la proprietà non sta intervenendo per chiarire la situazione, Gattuso è delegittimato da parte della stampa, il capitano già partente (col bene placido di Elliott che pare voglia solo under 26) e l'attacco resta ancora in alto mare con la fortissima sensazione che sia molto più probabile l'arrivo di Morata che di Higuain.
Ovviamente per tutta questa situazione caotica sarà incolpata solo la vecchia dirigenza.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sarò l'unico che spera resti Gattuso.
> Conte è una mina vagante. Si è lasciato malamente sia con la Juve che con il Chelsea...
> Si fissa con giocatori mediocri, ritenendoli indispensabili.
> Ha cacciato Diego Costa per Morata... fatto acquistare Zappacosta per la sua difesa a 5...



Anch'io tifo per Gattuso. Sono troppo romantico


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Intanto lo spogliatoio è definitivamente minato, perchè la proprietà non sta intervenendo per chiarire la situazione, Gattuso è delegittimato da parte della stampa, il capitano già partente (col bene placido di Elliott che pare voglia solo under 26) e l'attacco resta ancora in alto mare con la fortissima sensazione che sia molto più probabile l'arrivo di Morata che di Higuain.
> Ovviamente per tutta questa situazione caotica sarà incolpata solo la vecchia dirigenza.



Quante cose devono fare questi in 4 giorni oh?

Diamo tempo..mi pare le idee siano molto chiare per adesso


----------

